# Furries should dance to this



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvyVZ7VS7hA


----------



## Shadow_Stallion (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmm, hopefully not. That was reeeeaaaalllly boring and monotonous.


----------

